# Help adding a MP3 (using coding) for my Myspace



## Insomniac487 (Apr 21, 2005)

so im hating myspace editors right now.. i tried 3. I'll like this myspace editor cause changing the font size works, but the music wont work..... Then ill like another editor cause it adds music perfectly but cant change the font size. And since i cant do both, ill choose one and *MANUALLY* add in the mp3 code itself. But im no html-code junkie so if anybody here could help me, i'd appreciate it. I tried addingthis in


```
src='http://www.angelfire.com/anime6/antleex3/Here_beside_me-Stompy.mp3' 

AUTOSTART='True' LOOP='1'><div
```
but it doesnt work, can somebody correct me? and also for the myspace code, where do i add it? cause i added that up there ^, in the middle of the coding.

thanks ill appreciate it


----------



## AttackRabbit (Nov 28, 2003)

this is the code i use to embed media
http://www.cryptopsy.net/lost/mp3s/Cryptopsy_ATYB_WeBleed.mp3


----------



## AttackRabbit (Nov 28, 2003)

oh and as far as i can tell , you can place it in any of the sub fields, i put it in whod i like to meet.


----------

